# BBS RS wheels...conical or ball seat lug bolt?



## ClickClack (Dec 14, 2003)

I searched and came up with nothing. Are BBS RS wheels conical or ball seat lug bolts. Or does it depend on the BBS RS model number.
Wheels in question are a set of BBS RS 001's


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: BBS RS wheels...conical or ball seat lug bolt? (BMPrabbit)*

i dont know off hand but you can either use a bolt or some clay to see if its conical or ball seat.


----------

